# Most Domesticated Goldfish



## Goldies (Sep 27, 2010)

Do anyone know the complete list of Most Domesticated Goldfish? I have found one but I think there's still more out there.

*Most Domesticated Goldfish List*


----------



## Ebaun (Sep 6, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goldfish thats the basic list i guess you would say but there are tons of variations of each kind look at at this site http://www.goldfish.net/fishlist/pearlscale.asp thats just pearlscales! there is like 20 different kinds


----------

